# Let’s talk about chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s unbelievable how At first my chickens are so scared. As long as I moved a bit they ran away. They wouldn’t even come near me. But now a year later and are practically begging me to pick them up and jump on me and fall asleep. They are so affectionate. I just love them sm.


----------

